# Neue Telefonanlage, aber welche ?



## Hatuja (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo eXtremler,

ich bin gerade bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch. Die haben noch eine alte T-Concept xi420 Telefonanlage, die in letzter Zeit aber immer wieder Probleme macht. Ich habe eben versucht die Verbindungsdaten auszulesen, was nur noch von meinem Netbook funktioniert, da es nur Treiber bis Windows XP gibt. Erst nach dem ich sie 3 mal neu gestartet hab, meldete sich die TKA und ich konnte sie auslesen. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, sie bald sterben wird und da wollte ich jetzt schon mal schauen was es so gibt, bevor die alter über den Jordan ist.

Daher meine Frage: Was gibt es überhaupt noch an TK-Anlagen? Was kann man empfehlen?

Sie muss 4 Endgeräte-Anschlüsse haben. Für 3 Telefone und 1 Fax, je eigene Nummer.
Und sie muss über Windows 7 (x64) konfigurierbar sein.

TK-Anlagen der Telekom hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber die Eumex 401 (und auch die 800er) bietet keine 64Bit Unterstützung. 

Da ich mich mit TK-Anlagen nicht sonderlich auskenne, frage ich nun euch mal.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2011)

Also, es geht um ne ISDN-Anlage, oder? Wurde schonmal überlegt, evlt. ein Telefon mit eingebauter "Anlage" zu kaufen?


Ansonsten ist die preiswerteste, die ich finde, die Elmeg T240 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a175700.html . Treiber für win7 64bit gibt es : http://www.funkwerk-ec.com/dl_elmeg_pabx-t444-t240_de,36626,194,36616,liste.html


----------



## Hatuja (2. März 2011)

Ja, es geht um eine ISDN-Anlage.
Was heißt, Telefon mit eingebauter "Anlage". Sowas wie eine Fritzbox kenne ich, aber ein Telefon mit integrierter Anlage?
Die Elmeg werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Also, es gibt ja so "bürotelefone" mit Kabelgebundenem Hörer - und manche sind halt gleichzeitig ne TAnlage und haben auch weitere Anschlüsse. Falls es so was denn noch gibt - kann sein, dass das zu "Retro" ist und nur für noch an gewerbliche Kunden verkauft wird...   so was hier in der Art: Deutsche Telekom T-Home Sinus PA302i plus 1: Amazon.de: Elektronik  da kann man auch weitere Mobilteiel mit anmelden - nur fehlt da scheinbar ein analoger Anschluss zB für Fax.


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (2. März 2011)

Nicht scheinbar, sondern er fehlt! Habe das Gerät bei ner Bekannten in ner Arztpraxis angeschlossen mit zusätzlich 2 weiteren Mobilteilen (optional). Als ich dann das Fax anschließen wollte habe ich erst mal dumm geguckt.  Also wenn kein Fax da ist, kann man die Anlage empfehlen. Ich zumindest.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Hatuja (4. März 2011)

Sooo, bin wieder im Lande. Also so ein Telefon wäre suboptimal, da schon (Schnurlose) Telefone existieren und dieses dann ja nur irgendwo herum stehen würde.
Bis vor einigen Jahren gab es doch noch so eine große Auswahl an TK- Anlagen... was ist damit bloß passiert.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2011)

Naja, kaum jemand nutzt halt noch ISDN ^^  bzw. man kann ja auch ISDN-Telefone ohne PC konfigurieren, ist halt nur was umständlicher.


----------



## ThoR65 (4. März 2011)

Zur Auswahl stehen Geräte von Auerswald zu finden hier: Auerswald Webseite deutsch 
oder Elmeg/Funkwerk zu finden hier: Funkwerk Enterprise Communications [TK Solutions] 
oder Aastra zu finden hier: Aastra: Telefonanlagen - TK-Systeme - PBX - ITK-Systeme 
oder Agfeo zu finden hier: Übersichtsseite: TK Anlagen ISDN

Die liste wäre noch Erweiterbar, aber die oben Aufgeführten Hersteller sind die gängigsten, die wir verbauen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Hatuja (4. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, kaum jemand nutzt halt noch ISDN ^^  bzw. man kann ja auch ISDN-Telefone ohne PC konfigurieren, ist halt nur was umständlicher.


Nunja, ein bisschen schwieriger? Außerdem kann man darüber ja auch z.B. keine Verbindungsdaten auslesen etc.




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen Geräte von Auerswald zu finden hier: Auerswald Webseite deutsch
> oder Elmeg/Funkwerk zu finden hier: Funkwerk Enterprise Communications [TK Solutions]
> oder Aastra zu finden hier: Aastra: Telefonanlagen - TK-Systeme - PBX - ITK-Systeme
> oder Agfeo zu finden hier: Übersichtsseite: TK Anlagen ISDN
> ...



Ok, danke. Das wird jetzt aber erstmal dauern, bis ich das alles durchgeschaut habe. Vielen Dank!


----------

